# Training LGD Properly?



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

So I have been reading here, as I would like my own LGD in the future, or, better yet, two. How do you train them properly? Say I get a pup for some goats. What do I do when I bring it home? and into the future?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mostly you just try to teach them basic commands.

You can't "train" them to guard your animals.
That part is all instinct.

You correct any misbehavior such as chasing or playing too rough, and with time and patience, most end up as excellent protectors

Here are some good tips:

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/lgd_seminar.htm


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I think if you will take the time to read through a lot of these threads you will find a lot of good information there that will answer some of your questions. You could also contact a breeder or talk to the people you think you will buy your pup from for their input.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Are there any books you can recommend, Goatress and Bearfootfarm?

(although the link BFF posted seems to be really awesome  )


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for that link! great reading!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

There are two books out there, put in "lgd" on Amazon.com they'll come up. I have both.

Good info and bad and some totally off the charts ridiculous, IMHO.

My biggest issue with the so called 'experts' who penned some of this, plus some of the supposed 'experts' interviewed in the one book, is....where the he** did you guys come up with these half-cocked theories and info? And breed info - way off on some of them, misinformed....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Are there any books you can recommend, Goatress and Bearfootfarm?


I've never read a "book".

I've gathered most of my info online, and from nearly 8 years of having Maremmas

The people I originally got my sheep from have Great Pyrs and Akbash, and had some Maremmas in the past, and my first dog was 3/4 Maremma and 1/4 Akbash.

They are trendiing towards all Akbash now, because Pyrs don't handle our hot 
Summers as well


There really is very little "training" involved because the dogs (most of them) are *so intelligent *they only listen when THEY think it's a good idea anyway


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There really is very little "training" involved because the dogs (most of them) are *so intelligent **they only listen when THEY think it's a good idea anyway *


Aint that the truth!!!....LOL

I am new to LGD's. I did my research and decided which LGD I wanted and built my pen...everthing else was learned by Bearfootfarm, goatress and others on here. All the help they provided me, along with the link Barefootfarm has provided you...is all I needed to train my new puppies...sure I ask stupid questions just to make sure I am doing things right or wrong...but without these good folks on HT....I would not have the great dogs I have now....and I am not sure there is a book, I've never found one.
The link provided on LGD's and everyone here has taught me how to raise my pups.

And I would like to say Thank you.


----------



## stormview (May 25, 2011)

first thing to do when u get your new guardian puppy home is to have a puppy and lamb proof area to put the puppy and lambs for bonding.. when your puppy leaves its litter mates is going to be a cruisial time for your puppy u will need to put him with a couple of lambs or kids straight away... and let the bonding process take its coarse... this means puppy will need minimal contact with u and your family untill the initial bond has taken place.. as the puppy matures and the bonding has strengthened you can then let your puppy out with his weaners out into the larger flock where he will stay close to his friends from the nursery and eventurly just be part of the flock.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Aint that the truth!!!....LOL
> 
> I am new to LGD's. I did my research and decided which LGD I wanted and built my pen...everthing else was learned by Bearfootfarm, goatress and others on here. All the help they provided me, along with the link Barefootfarm has provided you...is all I needed to train my new puppies...sure I ask stupid questions just to make sure I am doing things right or wrong...but without these good folks on HT....I would not have the great dogs I have now....and I am not sure there is a book, I've never found one.
> The link provided on LGD's and everyone here has taught me how to raise my pups.
> ...


NO such thing as stupid questions....hey none of us here were born LGD experts that is for certain. I am always learning....about the time I think I got it figured out voila here comes something new and I learn something new again!

I realize not everyone can have 'broke' older dogs who will show a pup the ropes around stock. I put my little guys into the goats with their parents and other older dogs, they mimic them....learn by watching. I do socialize them and handle them alot so they are accustomed to it. It is easier with older dogs I think to show them but of course this is not possible for everyone either. Putting in small pen with gentle smaller lambs or kids is always good idea....and gets them comfortable around them. I don't just leave pups in like this though I take them out and do it in shifts so they socialize with the pack of dogs too.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I never leave a young dog alone with young or weak animals. Too much chance of the puppy hurting one of them by playing too rough. They go in with the younger animals at supervised times, otherwise I leave them with the older animals big enough to enforce "I don't want to play chase the goat!"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally, I braved up and let the ewes and lambs in the field along with my 2, 5 month old LGD's, so far so good!...they are staying with the ewes...while checking out the field...they walked the property...then back to the ewes...they did come up to the fence like they wanted in the yard...then walked away..back to the ewes...now they are all going back to the paddock for a drink. I am so amazed at their natural instinct.


----------

